# [SOLVED] HELP :) Wizard says there is no disk in drive.



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello, I'm a newbie to this site. 

I bought an LG cd/dvd writer, installed it in my computer, and it wont read or write cds/dvds. I checked the connection to the motherboard....still no luck. I've also reinstalled software, switched information cables. Please advise if u have any ideas...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

You don't need to install drivers for the CD drive. The hardware settings are probably wrong.
Is it an IDE drive - and if so, how is it hooked up?
If it's on the same ribbon cable as the hard drive it should be set to "Slave" and the hard drive to "Master".
Can you "see" the drive in BIOS?


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

I have the hard drive connected to IDE1 and the DVD drive connected to IDE2 on the motherboard. So DVD drive isn't on the same ribbon cable as the hard drive. I recently tried taking out the jumper cable. And received an error in BIOS telling me to set drive up as either master or slave. So I tried replacing the jumper cable. DVD drive now reads music CD's - yay improvement. But still wont write cd/dvd's. 

Aghhhh I'm going crazy....

Any ideas???


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

First thing to try:
Open Device Manager > uninstall the drive > reboot twice.


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Is this normal???

In Bios:
Primary Master is a bunch of numbers.....38325 162, et cetera
Secondary Master is: DVD-RW


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

No, that's not normal. If the DVD drive is the only drive it should be jumpered as master and connected at the end of the ribbon cable. 
Make sure the IDE channel is set to Auto in BIOS.


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

okay.....so I uninstalled and rebooted twice.....no luck.
And I have another silly question.... how do I know if IDE channel is set to Auto....if it isn't how do I fix it??

p.s. Thank u soooo much for troubleshooting this with me


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

oh yeah....also the DVD drive is jumpered as master, and is now connected at the end of the ribbon cable, before it was connected at the middle of the ribbon cable, with nothing connected to the very end.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Double check the jumper setting on the drive.
How many drives (CD and HDD) do you have - and how are they connected?
Make/model of the motherboard (or the computer)?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

are you using 80 wire ide cables with black,grey and blue plugs


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Okay, so I double checked and the DVD drive is set to master.
There is only one CD/DVD drive...
BIOS says:

Primary IDE Master: Samsung SP0802N....this is my hard drive
Primary IDE Slave: Not Installed
Secondary IDE Master HL DT STDVD RAM....this is my DVD/CD reader writer LG
Secondary IDE Slave Not installed

My cable description / set up (sorry if this doesn't make sense I don't really know a lot about computers..

I have two cables set up seperatly:
1.
blue: motherboard IDE1
grey: not connected to anything
black: connected to hard drive
2.
Blue = connected to motherboard IDE 2 
grey = not connected to anything
black = connected to LG DVD DRIVE

Computer was built - no make/model, just a pretty grey colour.
Motherboard is Asrock P4i45GV (intel?)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Looks like the BIOS/jumper settings are OK.
If you open a DVD disc in "My computer" - can you see the files?


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

yup sure can....DVD and CD's both....it looks like I'm just unable to write to disks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

What programs are you using to burn? Try reinstalling.
Or - try this: http://cdburnerxp.se/


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

I'm using the Nero software to write cds dvd's, I tried reinstalling to correct any sorrupted files, and no luck.....I've tried this twice. I jut downloaded the cdburnerxp u advised, and When I go to burn I get this error:

No Media inserted in the selected device. Please insert a recordable media and try again.

This is a similar error I get from Nero and Windows Wizard. Only the other errors cannot even detect a cd/dvd in drive at all.

The disks I have been using are:

C2Tech DVD-R 120min, 4.7GB for data and Vidoe
FujiFilm CD-R 80min 700MB/MO up to 48X speed

Are these the wrong kind of disks?


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Wow my spelling is horrible

sorrupted = corrupted
jut = just


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

Can you read CDs and DVDs now?
It could be your drive isn't compatible with the discs.
Try uninstalling Nero completely and see what the other program says. Some times "virtual drive" software, like Nero, causes problems.


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

So i can read cd/dvds just not write to them, I uninstalled nero completely, and still no luck. I'll try picking up writable disks recommended by the LG manual it came with and see if that helps....

In the mean time any other suggestions u have are appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

It's hard to say. But, I think it's a software problem.
Uninstall all burning software. Reboot.
Then uninstall the drive from Device Manager. Reboot again.
Let Windows reinstall the drive - reboot once again. :sigh:
Reinstall Nero. Reboot. :sigh::sigh:


----------



## pasound (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

I find it rare that Nero won't start a burn on a dvd/cd drive. The drive itself might be bad. I buy and install a lot of LG's (what the local whitebox store sells) and have gotten a couple of dead ones out of the past few dozen...


----------



## michleah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!

This is crazy, but heres how it was solved...
I set up an older burner, so now I have 2 drives total. CD burner is set to master, and LG Dvd burner to Slave. Next I uninstalled every burning and downloading program I have and restart computer twice. Then I installed Nero again....and for some mysterious reason it works!!!

Thank you for all your help guys!!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HELP  Wizard says there is no disk in drive.*

I'm glad you got it fixed. Thanks for sharing your solution. :smile:


----------

